# HS621 : Repair Manual?



## FrankOceanXray (Nov 13, 2018)

Any PDFs floating around?

Picking one up soon. Already ordered new belt, plugs, scraper, carb with fuel line and rubber. 

Look forward to twisting some wrenches.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

FrankOceanXray said:


> Any PDFs floating around?


Service Manuals are paper only... https://publications.powerequipment.honda.com/details/6174700E2


----------



## FrankOceanXray (Nov 13, 2018)

tabora said:


> FrankOceanXray said:
> 
> 
> > Any PDFs floating around?
> ...


Until someone scans them. 

I'll dig around for a while longer before I pay $44.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I assume you have this. Owners manual with lots of maintenance info.


http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/manuals/31747700.pdf


----------



## FrankOceanXray (Nov 13, 2018)

Grunt said:


> I assume you have this. Owners manual with lots of maintenance info.
> 
> 
> http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/manuals/31747700.pdf


I do, thank you. 

Like to tinker and thinking the Repair Manual will provide hours of fun.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

FrankOceanXray said:


> Until someone scans them.
> 
> I'll dig around for a while longer before I pay $44.


 Good luck... You can find them for a bit less from time to time... Here's one for $37.14
https://www.repairmanual.com/product/official-honda-hs621-snowthrower-factory-shop-manual-6174700x/


----------



## FrankOceanXray (Nov 13, 2018)

If you seek, you shall find. 

Got one in PDF.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Did you torrent one?

I agree it's hard to spring $$ for a shop manual, but I ended up doing that instead of the torrent route.



FrankOceanXray said:


> If you seek, you shall find.
> 
> Got one in PDF.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

FrankOceanXray said:


> If you seek, you shall find.
> 
> Got one in PDF.


I wouldn't admit to that in public... Civil and Criminal Penalties for Violation of Federal Copyright Laws: 

Copyright infringement is the act of exercising, without permission or legal authority, one or more of the exclusive rights granted to the copyright owner under section 106 of the Copyright Act (Title 17 of the United States Code). These rights include the right to reproduce or distribute a copyrighted work. In the file-sharing context, downloading or uploading substantial parts of a copyrighted work without authority constitutes an infringement.

Penalties for copyright infringement include civil and criminal penalties. In general, anyone found liable for civil copyright infringement may be ordered to pay either actual damages or "statutory" damages affixed at not less than $750 and not more than $30,000 per work infringed. For "willful" infringement, a court may award up to $150,000 per work infringed. A court can, in its discretion, also assess costs and attorneys' fees. For details, see Title 17, United States Code, Sections 504, 505.

Willful copyright infringement can also result in criminal penalties, including imprisonment of up to five years and fines of up to $250,000 per offense.


----------



## Golfergordy (Oct 29, 2014)

After reading Tabora's last post, I think I'll stop scanning the pages of the HRC215K1 shop manual that I bought cheap on ebay.


----------



## KingR (1 mo ago)

Anyone with info on how/where to get HS621 shop manual? I need to repair mine and seems like Honda paper version are not available from Honda.
Thanks!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

KingR said:


> Anyone with info on how/where to get HS621 shop manual? I need to repair mine and seems like Honda paper version are not available from Honda.
> Thanks!


that's where i got mine.....Honda Power Equipment


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

There are 2 on ebay buddy.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

KingR said:


> Anyone with info on how/where to get HS621 shop manual? I need to repair mine and seems like Honda paper version are not available from Honda.
> Thanks!


Sure they are...





HS521 HS621 Snow Thrower Shop Manual | Honda Power Products Support Publications


The Honda HS521, HS621 Snow Thrower Shop Manual covers service and repair procedures for the HS521 and HS621 snow throwers.




publications.powerequipment.honda.com


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> Sure they are...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup ......but you know how it is.......


----------



## KingR (1 mo ago)

Thanks orangputeh and tabora. I checked eBay today (12/04/2022). They have HS621 Owner's manual, HS521 Shop manual, and multiple HS621 Shop supplements. The Honda link that tabora provided has the HS521 and HS621 shop manual with supplements. I would have preferred electronic version but can live with the paper form. Thanks.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

KingR said:


> Thanks orangputeh and tabora. I checked eBay today (12/04/2022). They have HS621 Owner's manual, HS521 Shop manual, and multiple HS621 Shop supplements. The Honda link that tabora provided has the HS521 and HS621 shop manual with supplements. I would have preferred electronic version but can live with the paper form. Thanks.


The owners manuals are a free download but not the Shop Repair Manuals.

I don't know if you can buy an electronic version. Seems like a good idea. Anyone who pays $3-4-5000 for Honda should buy the shop manual. Worth it's weight in gold IMO. Will save the cost at least 10 times over.


----------

